
Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords & 17 Others Shot in Tucson - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/us/politics/09giffords.html?_r=1&hp
======
talbina
Also a Federal Judge from Arizona was shot dead.

"Ms. Giffords, who represents Arizona’s Eighth District in the southeastern
corner of the state, has been an outspoken critic of Arizona’s tough
immigration law, which is focused on identifying, prosecuting and deporting
illegal immigrants, and she had come under criticism for her vote in favor of
the Democrats’ health care law.

Friends said she had received threats over the years. Judge Roll had been
involved in immigration cases and had previously received death threats. "

